# these final hours



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This trailer gives me goosebumps... Apparently its out on DVD so will give a review sooner or later


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Direct to DVD release has to make me wonder...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Direct to DVD release has to make me wonder...


Its a Aussie film and was in cinemas lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

*my review*

I expected more...

But a worth wile watch...

Story is simple, boy has a gf and a "side meal"
Man leaves side meal to see gf
Man rescues a little girl (gives some faith in humanity)

Very good to see the path of the sheep and actions some of us expect

But ended poorly...

A very sad kinda feel good movie

So a pheniox17 rating....

3.5 out of 5

Its a low budget feel good movie with great scenery, very very Aussie


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad you gave us the "Low down" Aussie Bird. You know I can't do U-Tube!! 

When it's the evening of the 25th here, it will be ... still the 24th for you, right?
So, while I'm eating corned beef, cabbage, taters, etc, for Christmas supper, what will you and yours 
be doing? (besides drooling..layful


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol baglady... I would be recovering from a hangover

I'm in the future, so its Xmas Eve now, and its summer so true Aussie Xmas


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well that explains the language barrier!! Your from the future!!!!!!!
Beam me up Aussie Bird!!:stargate01:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Well that explains the language barrier!! Your from the future!!!!!!!
> Beam me up Aussie Bird!!:stargate01:


Thats a Stargate... Its made to travel from one planet to another instantly...  not a transporter


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Thats a Stargate... Its made to travel from one planet to another instantly...  not a transporter


Really? How do you know?? Mr Future dude. It could be time travel...so there. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Really? How do you know?? Mr Future dude. It could be time travel...so there. :smiley_simmons:


Depends on the Stargate EPP and solar flares,


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

All the autos had the steering wheels on the wrong side.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I expected more...
> 
> But a worth wile watch...
> 
> ...


 It must be "Low Budget" Pheniox, the have the steering wheel on the passenger's side in the car. What the hell?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> It must be "Low Budget" Pheniox, the have the steering wheel on the passenger's side in the car. What the hell?


You know how toilets flush backwords in the USA... Same as you drive backwards


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just finished watching it, two and a half out of five stars is about right. Worth watching.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a thing for Aussie movies, find them and the actors refreshingly realistic compared to Hollywood. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Love the stargate reference... that was one of my favorite shows.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't watch that video yet. But it made me think of this movie.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homefront_(film)

I thought the following movie was pretty good. I saw it in theaters.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliver_Us_from_Evil_(2014_film)


----------

